# Record Largemouth caught



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

<DIV id=post_message_58334>FROM BLOODY DECKS ...

Certified weight: 10.12 kg. = 22 lb. 5 oz
Length: 29.4 inches
Location caught: Lake Biwa, Japan


This was just on the TV news about an hour ago, so this is all the info I have. Mr. Okamura, the president of Deps Tackle Co., helped with the interview; I did not catch the anglers name. 

We are well past the spawning season when most of the giants are caught at Lake Biwa; most of the fish now are quiet slender (after spawn condition). Not this one!

Congrats to the angler on a fine catch.

Lake Biwa shocked the bass world a couple years ago by producing a bass that was well over 18 pounds (The Japan record was caught at Lake Ikehara, and weighted over 19 pounds.).

A 25 lb. bass was caught as by catch in a fisherman's net earlier this year, so many thought it would be just a matter of time before a record size fish was taken from Japan's largest (over 70 miles long) natural lake.</DIV><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 6px; PADDING-LEFT: 6px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 6px; PADDING-TOP: 6px"><FIELDSET class=fieldset><LEGEND>Attached Images</LEGEND><DIV style="PADDING-RIGHT: 3px; PADDING-LEFT: 3px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3px; PADDING-TOP: 3px">







</DIV></FIELDSET></DIV>


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

There's that Red X again....:banghead


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I wanna see that big lunker.(X)


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

http://bloodydecks.com/

,


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/2/2009)*http://bloodydecks.com/
> ,


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Better pics!























It's a hog all right!:letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Instead of "We need a bigger boat" it's more like "We need a bigger net":doh


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing what a little latent radioactivity can do!!!!!:doh


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a biiiiiig one!


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Is that a guy or a girl holding the fish?


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

here's the story on espn too- http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/news/story?page=b_BigBass_record_Japan_20090702


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy cow (I mean hawg) I would settle for one 2oz bigger.:bowdown


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

> *dpewitt (7/2/2009)*Is that a guy or a girl holding the fish?


Was wondering the same thing.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Good 'ol pollution creates some monsters!!:banghead


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*He was only 7" Long? Dang he must have been fat.*


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Not record till its certified by IGFA. I didnt go to the link. Has it been? A few years back there was a claim from a girl in California I think, turns out the fish had ROCKS in its stomach. I would hate it if it is true and not caught in the US of A.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *UnderWater Angler (7/2/2009)*Good 'ol pollution creates some monsters!!:banghead


you talkin about the thing holdin the fish or the fish cause think that played a part in both:sick


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont understand why it has tooutweigh it by2oz to be considered a world record.. seems to me that ifthis fish weighs more thanthe previousfish it should be the record. stupid!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never really believed Perrys record catch.So many 20lb.+ fish have been verified.








<P class=photoDesc>George Perry poses with a 13-pound, 14-ounce largemouth that won the _Field & Stream_ big fish contest in 1934.<P class=photoDesc><P class=photoDesc>You honestly believe that fish weighs 13lb.?


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *seanspots (7/3/2009)*I have never really believed Perrys record catch.So many 20lb.+ fish have been verified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<P class=photoDesc>Looks like a 4-5 pounder to me.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (7/3/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *seanspots (7/3/2009)*I have never really believed Perrys record catch.So many 20lb.+ fish have been verified.
> ...


<P class=photoDesc>how does this fish have anything to do with his record book fish?? im asking because you may know somehting that i am missing..


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

My point is,fishermen tend to stretch the truth.Perry claimed that fish was 13lbs. to win a contest.Have you ever seen a pic of Perrys world record? Hell,I am prolly wrong but it is mho.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

here is a link with a picture that they dug up from his relatives. the story is on there too. http://www.mrlurebox.com/GeorgePerryBass.htm


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

for all of u that don't know there is a million dollar bounty on the next world record bass the breaks the 1930s record of 22.4 oz, all theses fools keep catching them and letting them go, there's a time to be a sportsman and a time to be a millionaire figure it out


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *skullworks (7/2/2009)*Better pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it was injected with the lard from Oprahs butt....Strange looking fish.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like they killed it too, if you look at the eyes when it's against the bump board. I don't know about ya'll, but my bump board is like 18 inches, not 8 ft, lol.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *auguy7777 (7/6/2009)*Looks like they killed it too, if you look at the eyes when it's against the bump board. I don't know about ya'll, but my bump board is like 18 inches, not 8 ft, lol.


I think those are decimeters, not feet .


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Not only will it not count because of the weight but the fish was also caught in an off limits portion of the lake.


----------

